# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  你一定會認同！

## huiyws

「關於愛情，我們總討論著，並且永遠不會停止。」劉凱西的新書《幸福的起點：一個人，我不寂寞》寫出他對愛  情的觀察，每一篇短文的小序都能成為愛情金句。資深電影製片人葉如芬認為，「兩性相處，男與女，這個世界上  總有無數的愛情激情感情產生，凱西從生活中從朋友間，醞釀了許多兩性都會故事。看著看著，偶爾似曾相識，從  字裡行間還是可以找到她對人世間的兩性觀察，似乎也是她對於愛情現象的某種註解吧。」

----------

